# Mr No Name...



## xbabygurlxxx (Jun 29, 2009)

this is the new betta that now resides on spikes old side of the tank... he needs a name... im stumped on what... first i used to have cheech & chong but they both passed then came spike then yoshi... now its yoshi & ???


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

He is a blue Dalmation betta mix and could be called any name that you choose. He is gorgeous and reminds me of a couple of the bettas I used to own but they were both named Marty after their breeder. LOL

I am sure that you can get a bunch of suggestions. I used to be on a forum where the owners would put a time on the post of maybe 3 days and let people submit names then they would take those names and make a POLL post and let everyone vote on them. Sometimes they would take the top three and choose one of them and and sometimes it was just decided by the top one of the list with the most votes. 

Not sure what you are interested in but sounds like you like all types of names so give us some clues on the types of names... nature, asian, descriptive (azure), or some other type. 

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I would name him Mario!!!!


----------

